# Just refered to RAH in Paisley - any ideas?



## gryffen (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi everyone  

OK, just refered to the RAH in Paisley by the doctor and I was asked to get the Rubella check done before the appointment - thats been organised for monday and I'm never to sure why its a requirment - antibody checks??

Now, for the actual appointment - any ideas what could/will happen there

Im all prepared to do whats needing done, but the letter just says that me and hubby must attend together where possible......

Ladies....its in your hands! 

gryffie
xx


----------



## penguin16 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi grryfen, we started @rah! They check both your bloods, CF status etc, u'll get a internal MOT with the ultrasound and smear. (both of us needed other procedures done aswell) Then we got referred to GRI and just reached the top of the list this month nearly 4after TTC. Sorry not good news on the waiting lists but I wish u all the love/luck for your journey!! I cannot praise the rah enough they we're amazing!!
Penguin xx


----------

